# Notter School of Pastry



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm seriously considering going to the sugar class Chef Notter has in Orlando and would like to hear from anyone who's been or has heard from anyone who's been. I'd love to learn the basics but can't find anyone in the Phoenix area.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cookiejar,
I took some classes from the Notters yrs. ago probably before you were born.
I know Chrose has also
He is a master. You can't look at the money part. It's all reletive.
I'm curious to your background. Are you skilled in the pastry area? Is this something to enhance your career? Is this just somethiing exciting to do?
I'm asking because of your profile. I think if you wanted to take something interesting and cool, you might look at chocolate also. It is less forgiving and something you could do at home. Not that you could'nt do sugar at home.
I don't know, it will be interesting to here from others.
pan
Sorry Joyce, I did not put 2 and 2 together. If your going to take a class, why not his. You won't regret it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Whatever your motivations are if you can afford to go, go! It's an amazing experience to watch Ewald do in 5 minutes, what it takes everyone else hours to do. I was lucky in that I lived a coupe of miles from Ewald in Maryland and took all his Chocolate, Sugar and Cake classes that he offered so I have basic as well as advanced certificates from him. I was also lucky enough to be privy to the Swiss triumvirate. The Chef I worked for Karl Meuller, Ewald and I knew the former White House Chef Henry Haller (a neighbor). All Swiss. So I got to watch them work and talk and help as Ewald would occcasionally be contracted by us to do pieces for caterings. It was amazing to see him whip up Beauty and the Beast figurines. I consider myself very lucky. Not to mention the fact that Ewald is a really, really nice guy!
So if you can swing it, do. It's one of those things that can't be replicated anywhere else.


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

If you're looking for something in Phoenix, you know Notter will be teaching at the World Pastry Forum in Phoenix this summer, right?
http://www.worldpastryforum.com/demonstration.htm


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When I was in New Orleans last February for the FENI conference Notter was giving classes. Two of my associates took his advanced class and we're blown away. He did chocolate work, pulled and blown sugar work and pastiallage. Like Chrose said, his speed, coupled with almost perfect technique thrilled my friends.Just watching him bench temper chocolate is enough to put you in a daze. Well worth the $$


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cookiejar,
sorry for all the questions. It's just that I get this question from a lot of people lately.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Go if you can. Its difficult to learn this stuff on your own.Speaking from experience with it. There is just not a lot of info out there on sugar work especially its like its some kind of guarded secret. Chocolate I don't know have not tried that medium yet. One thing at the time.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow!!! My head is spinning...I had to go get me a glass of wine before I replied to you all. My background is strictly home enthusiast...with just a touch of sales to a small group. I mostly do cookie bouquets (I get designs from the computer, make stencils and then decorate) but have also made wedding cakes and a few catered affairs. I've worked a little with chocolate but never got the tempering thing down-that's why I sprung for the REV2 (that and the fact I just LOVE tools). Cooking/baking is my hobby, my pastime, and my passion, oh my! I see the sugar stuff on TV and can't imagine being taught by someone like Chef Notter, I just didn't know if I was expecting too much from one man. With all the info you've given me, I'm signing up for both his sugar classes, since I'm going that far, may as well do both. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

Have a great time and when you get done, report back and let us know all about it!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Way to go! Like Ducky said keep us abreast of how its going. Congrats!


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Will do, as long as my fingers aren't too blistered. Thanks guys!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats so cool! its my dream to take that class!


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

Im also thinking of going to go to the notter school. im a junior in school and im applying next year. This school seems like a very good one


----------



## geierjm (Apr 17, 2009)

I took the basic chocolate course a couple of years ago-one classmate took the sugar course and really enjoyed it. The chocolate course is wonderful-small classes; we had 12 and everything from culinary school instructors to professional chefs to me-just love chocolate! Good pacing- excellent instruction- three years later and I still have my notes! I stayed at the Florida Mall Hotel-the school is across the (very large) parking lot. We worked 8am-, 1-4pm every day for a week. Worth every penny!!


----------

